# 6.9 Earthquake Strikes North California Coast This Morning ! !



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 10, 2014)

It was just on the radio that a 6.9 quake occurred just off the coast of California, west of Eureka. They have no reported injuries at this time, even though this was a large quake, and they also said they do not think it will generate a tsunami.
The news article I found online says it happened at 10:18 AM, but I think they must have meant either 1:18, or maybe 2:18, since it cam in at 5:50 EDT.
I know we have several California members on Senior Forums, so I hope that no one was close to the quake, and you are all ok this morning.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/03/10/earthquake-eureka-california/6248381/


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 10, 2014)

_Very strange that it wasn't on our national news here in Australia, i too hope our members are safe_:hair:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 10, 2014)

Jilly, the quake must just have been so recent that it hasn't hit all of the world news sites yet. Apparently, it was first listed as a 7.0, then downgraded to 6.9, and 4 miles deep. The swarm is still having aftershocks, which are moving further inland as the fault widens. 
They are saying that this could also cause other quakes along the fault line, so it could also affect Washington or Oregon if it spreads.
Here is the map showing how the quake swarm is spreading inland.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm thinking about Mrs. Robinson. Hope everybody checks in today and they're all okay.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 10, 2014)

Doesnt Eureka means "I have found it?"


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes Davy,  That's what it means.  However, I didn't feel a thing; I live too far south of the site.

Eureka is also a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 10, 2014)

I`m fine! My son has been working in Eureka for a couple of weeks now but comes home on weekends. They always head back on Sunday evenings but for some reason they decided to leave at 4am this morning instead,so they missed it. I`m sure they will be feeling aftershocks all week though. My son in law was also working in Eureka all week last week but I think he`s back in town now. My dd,grandson and granddaughter went up there for the weekend for a basketball tournament,met him there and then they all came home yesterday afternoon. It`s amazing that there was no damage reported though-or injuries either for that matter. In the 1989 quake of that magnitude we had damage to our house,as did many,many people. And there were deaths and injuries. At least there is no Tsunami warning with this quake-Eureka area is well known for having them-there are warning signs poste up and down the streets up there. By the way,we didn`t feel a thing here,and we usually do feel Eureka quakes. I`m pretty sure we were stil awake then too-it struck at 10:18 pm.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

News to me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 10, 2014)

I`m 178 miles from Eureka and ,as I said,didn`t feel a thing. They say it was felt all the way south to Redwod City though-that`s 285 miles away. But it`s a straight shot along the coast whereas I am more inland. But we have felt 5.0 quakes from Eureka so it`s strange that we didn`t feel it.


----------



## nan (Mar 10, 2014)

Hope all is well for the people of California, and no one is injured.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

Earthquakes happen . . .


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 11, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Earthquakes happen . . .



They sure do! I just always like when they happen somewhere other than under MY feet


----------



## Fern (Mar 11, 2014)

New Zealand's nickname is the shaky isles, I think parts of the US are up there as well. Hope everyone is OK.



> The *Shaky Isles* or *Shaky Islands* is a nickname for New Zealand.[SUP][1][/SUP]  At one time this nickname was used in New Zealand itself, though its  usage there is now seen as dated; it is still fairly widely used in Australia
> The term derived from New Zealand's frequent seismic activity. The islands lie on the margin of two colliding tectonic plates, the Pacific and Indo-Australian Plates. Earthquakes are common, particularly in the southwest of the South Island and in the central North Island, and the North Island's scenery is marked by several active and dormant volcanic cones.
> 
> The country records more than 14,000 earthquakes a year – but only  about 150 are usually felt. Schoolchildren in the country regularly  undertake earthquake drills.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They sure do! I just always like when they happen somewhere other than under MY feet



Growing up with earthquakes never bothered me.  Always thought they were fun.  UNTIL, 1987.  That one gave the the "shakes"!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Growing up with earthquakes never bothered me.  Always thought they were fun.  UNTIL, 1987.  That one gave the the "shakes"!



I`m assuming you`re talking the Loma Prieta quake in `89??


----------



## That Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m assuming you`re talking the Loma Prieta quake in `89??



'89?  Whooo Boy am I losing touch.  Yeah, "Loma Prieta my mountain home.  In the hills above Santa Cruz.  The place where I spent my youth."  -- Doobies.  Drive through there twice a day from the coast to the valley and back.  Shoulda seen the area after the quake.  Things were definitely rearranged...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> '89?  Whooo Boy am I losing touch.  Yeah, "Loma Prieta my mountain home.  In the hills above Santa Cruz.  The place where I spent my youth."  -- Doobies.  Drive through there twice a day from the coast to the valley and back.  Shoulda seen the area after the quake.  Things were definitely rearranged...



Yes,things were a mess in Santa Cruz! We were just north-in Woodside and boy,did we get rocked! Our house was built on a hillside and we didn`t know until a couple of years later when we went to do a remodel and small addition that there was damage. Had to spend a lt of extra money on a Structural Engineer and repairs. There went our plans for a swimming pool.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

Another earthquake on the West Coast today, this time a 5.1 just off the Oregon coast, near Coos Bay. Another one with no reports of damage, which is good; but also adding to the possibility that these are foreshocks to an even larger one somewhere along the coast.

http://www.oregonlive.com/today/index.ssf/2014/03/51_earthquake_reported_250_mil.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 13, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Another earthquake on the West Coast today, this time a 5.1 just off the Oregon coast, near Coos Bay. Another one with no reports of damage, which is good; but also adding to the possibility that these are foreshocks to an even larger one somewhere along the coast.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/today/index.ssf/2014/03/51_earthquake_reported_250_mil.html



Yikes! I hadn`t heard about that one yet. Always a worry that it could be leading up to something bigger. The Northcoast is way overdue for a really big one,they say.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 17, 2014)

This time it was the Los Angeles area having the quake, but not so big, about a 5 or a little less. Sounds like they are still getting in reports.
Since there was also a 7 near Peru last week, it seems like the area is not done with quakes yet.
So far, no reports of injuries from this latest California quake. Hope all of our members that live near that area are ok ??

Edit to add: they are now downgrading it, and is now being reported as a 4.4 , still no damage reported, but you could sure see it shaking the LA news anchors when it shook the station.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

Another off Chile, yesterday.  Earthquakes big and small happen all over the world every minute of every day.  No fun if the house falls on your head but otherwise just a part of living on this big blue marble.


----------

